# Thread-Übersicht: Alles Wichtige aus dem Unterforum Luftkühlung



## PCGH_Stephan (11. April 2022)

In dieser Übersicht sind alle wichtigen Threads aus dem Unterforum Luftkühlung verlinkt. Falls ihr einen lesenswerten Thread aus diesem Forum in der Übersicht vermisst, dann antwortet bitte mit einem Link zum Thread auf diesen Beitrag. Ich prüfe den Inhalt dann und entscheide, ob der Thread in diese Übersicht aufgenommen wird. Anschließend entferne ich euren Beitrag, damit dieser Thread übersichtlich bleibt. Diskussionen sind in diesem Thread nicht erwünscht!

Danke an GoZoU, der den Vorgänger zu dieser Übersicht angelegt hat! (Link)

*Anleitungen*

[HowTo] Silent-PC
[HowTo] Entkoppler für Lüfter, HDD´s, Pumpen u.s.w selbst herstellen


*CPU-Kühler (Anleitungen)*

[How-To] Lüfterwechsel beim ZEROtherm Nirvana NV120


*CPU-Kühler (Tests)*

2009
[Review] Noctua NH-D14 - Ein Gigant in allen Belangen
[Usertest] Thermalright IFX-14
[Usertest] Xigmatek HDT-S1284 "Big Scorpion"
[Review] Alpenföhn Brocken
[Usertest] EKL Alpenföhn Brocken
[Usertest] Noctua NH-U12P (Update)
[Usertest] Prolimatech Megahalems
[Usertest] Xigmatek Thor´s Hammer
[Usertest] Thermolab Baram (Update)
[Usertest] Scythe Shuriken
[Lesertest] Xigmatek Thor's Hammer by Falcony6886
[Usertest] Xigmatek Thor´s Hammer
[Lesertest] Xigmatek Thor's Hammer by HawkAngel
[Lesertest] Xigmatek Thor´s Hammer by nitg

2010
[Review] Prolimatech Samuel 17 im PCGHX-Check
[Review] Akasa Venom im PCGHX-Check
[Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn im PCGHX-Check
[Review] Prolimatech Armageddon im PCGHX-Check
[Review] Corsair Air Series A70 im PCGHX-Check
[Review] Prolimatech Samuel 17 im PCGHX-Check
[Review] Prolimatech Armageddon "Wind Edition"

2011
[Review] Alpenföhn Sella im PCGHX-Check - Alpenföhn's Mini-Matterhorn
[Lesertest] Prolimatech Genesis Dual Blue Vortex Edition

2012
[Lesertest] Thermalright Archon SB-E
[Lesertest] Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) - s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w
[Review] Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) im PCGHX-Check – Der Macho gegen den Exoten, wer macht das Rennen?
[Review] Thermalright HR-02 Macho 120 - Der kleiner Bruder wie der Große?
[Lesertest] Review - Thermalright HR-02 Macho 120
[Lesertest] Review Enermax ETS-T40-TA - Ein EKL Brocken mit Feintuning
[Lesertest] Enermax ETS-T40-VD
[Lesertest] Enermax ETD-T60-TB - Top-flow oder Top-flop?
[Lesertest] Enermax ETS-T40-TB
[Review] Lesertest EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition
[User Review] EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition by GoldenMic
[Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition
[LeserTest] ETS-T40-TB CPU-Kühler (Sommer-Test)
[Lesertest] Enermax ETS-T40-TA - Macho-Konkurrent mit guter Optik?
[Lesertest] Enermax ETS T40-VD
[Lesertest] Enermax ETD-T60-VD

2013
[Lesertest] Cooltek Coolcube und Thermalright AXP-100
[Lesertest] Cooltek Coolcube und Thermalright AXP-100

2014
Scythe Mugen MAX im Test gegen Scythe Mugen 3 PCGH EDITION
[Lesertest] Ein Tower-Kühler für jeden Anspruch? Der Scythe Mugen Max im Test von Euda!
[Review] Scythe Mugen Max CPU-Kühler
Lesertest Enermax ETS-N30 HE Test
Lesertest Enermax ETS-N30-HE by Headbreaker
[Lesertest] Enermax ETS-N30-TAA by Stern1710
[Lesertest] Enermax ETS-N30-TAA by A2c5id
[Review]Scythe Ashura im PCGH-Lesertest
[Lesertest] Scythe Kotetsu by Stern1710

2015
[Lesertest] Thermalright AXP 200 Muscle
[Lesertest] Thermalright AXP-200 Muscle
Lesertest Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B
[Lesertest] Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B
Thermlaright Macho 90 |User-Review]
Macho 90 – Der Kleine ganz groß?
[Lesertest] Lautlos, Passiv, Macho Zero
(REVIEW) Thermalright Macho Zero
[Lesertest] Thermalright Silver Arrow ITX
[Lesertest] Thermalright Silver Arrow ITX - Besser als der Macho Rev-02?
Lesertest- Thermalright true spirit 120i- Ganz schön schräg der Kleine!
[Review] Thermalright True Spirit 120 i
[Review] Thermalright True Spirit 140 BW Rev. A
Kühlertest Thermalright Truespirit 140 BW Rev. A - Besser als der beliebte Macho 02?
[Lesertest] Lepa LV12 Schwarz
Lesertest: LEPA LV12 CPU Kühler / Towerkühler
Thermlaright Apx-100 Muscle |User-Review
[Lesertest] Thermalright AXP-100 Muscle
Thermalright HR-22 (Review)
[Review] Thermalright HR-22
[Lesertest] Thermalright Macho 120 Rev. A
[Review] Thermalright Macho 120 Rev. A
[Lesertest] Thermalright Silver Arrow IB-E - Im Duell der Doppelturmkühler mit NH-D15
[Lesertest]Thermalright Silver Arrow IB-E
[Lesertest] Thermalright Silver Arrow IB-E Extreme
[Review] Thermalright Silver Arrow IB-E Extreme
[Lesertest] Thermalright TRUE Spirit 90m REV.A
Lesertest zum Thermalright True Spirit 90 M Revision A
[Lesertest] Thermalright True Spirit 120 M (BW) Rev. A
[Review] Thermalright True Spirit 120M BW Rev. A
[Review] Thermalright True Spirit 140 Power
[Lesertest] Cryorig R1 Ultimate
[Lesertest] Cryorig R1 Univsersal von Kusanar
[Lesertest] Cryorig H5 Universal
[Review] Noctua NH-D15 im Test - Der AiO-Killer?
[Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn Rev. C White Edition - Eingeschneit im PC

2016
[Lesertest] Scythe Fuma: Im Vergleich mit Scythe Kabuto 2, Arctic Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2 und Intel-Kühler
[User Review] Scythe Fuma
[Lesertest] Scythe Fuma: Doppelturmkühler in der Analyse
[Review] Scythe Fuma - DER Doppelturm-Kühler?
[Review] be quiet! Dark Rock TF & Noctua NH-C14S - Top-Blower Giganten im Test
[Review] SilentiumPC Fera 3 HE1224 - Preis/Leistung aus Polen?
[Review] Noctua NH-U14S – Die Single-Tower CPU-Kühler Referenz?

2017
[Lesertest] Noctua NH-L12S - Österreichische Produktpflege
[Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 3 - Leise, Kühl und ein Brocken?
[Leser-Test]Scythe Mugen 5 Rev. B - Die Legende in 5. Generation
[Lesertest] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced Black RGB - Schicke Farbe im PC?
[Lesertest] Cooler Master MA610P - Kühler im bunten Gewand
[Leser-Test]Cryorig M9i - kleiner 92mm Kühler für HTPC Systeme
[User-Review]Cryorig H7 - Solider CPU Kühler zum fairen Preis
[Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced - Groß und Gut?

2018
[Lesertest] Scythe Mugen 5 Rev. B - Grenzloser Kühler?
[Lesertest] be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 4 -Neuer Doppelturm-Kühler von be quiet!
[Lestertest] Kurztest im Dan Case: EKL Black Ridge, der neue ITX König?
[Lesertest] Alpenföhn Black Ridge - ITX wird Cool
[Leser-Test]Scythe Ninja 5 - Ninja der 5. Generation
[Leser-Test]Cryorig H7 Quad Lumi - Es wird Bunt!
[Lesertest] MSI CORE Frozr L - Ein Drache der Eis speit!
[Review] Cryorig H7 Quad Lumi - Schöner kühlen mit CAM?
[Lesertest] Cooler Master MasterAir G100M - Der mit dem UFO
[Lesertest] Cryorig H7 im Test - Der Kühler in Bienenstock-Optik!

2019
[Review] 12 Budget-Kühler im Neujahrs-Round-Up.
[Review] Noctua NH-U12A - Kompakter Kraftprotz im Test!
[Leser-Test]Scythe Kotetsu Mark II TUF Gaming Alliance
[Review] Alpenföhn Brocken ECO Advanced - Ein Kühler für nahe alle Lebenslagen?
[Leser-Test]Cooler Master Hyper 212 Black Edition - Unauffällig, leise, ohne RGB
[Review] Cryorig C7 RGB - ITX wird bunt
[Review] Cryorig H5 Universal - Universalgenie?

2021
[Review] Alpenföhn Dolomiten - Im Duell mit den be quiet! Dark Rocks

*Lüfter (Anleitungen)*

[How-to] wie bastel ich mir einen 12V auf 7/5 Volt Adapter für Gehäuselüfter?


*Lüfter (Tests)*

2008
[RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test

2009
[Kurztest] Noctua NF-S12B FLX

2012
[Lesertest] EKL Alpenföhn Red Clover - Silenttauglich?
[Lesertest] Alpenföhn 120 & 140 WingBoost Red Clover Plus
[Lesertest] EKL Alpenföhn 120 WingBoost Red Clover - Der rote Klee im Praxistest

2015
[Lesertest] Lepa 120mm Lüfter: BOL und Chopper

2016
140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016

2018
[Lesertest] Alpenföhn WingBoost 3 im Test - Ein leiser Alpenwind?
[Lesertest] In Win Polaris RGB - Die ersten Lüfter der Gehäuseschmiede

2019
[Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 3 ARGB - EKL bringt Farbe ins Spiel


*Grafikkartenkühler (Tests)*

2008
[Lesertest] Scythe Musashi
[Review] Auras Fridge & Coolink GFXChilla

2009
[User-Review] Arctic Cooling Accelero XTREME GTX 280

2011
[Test the Best] Vergleichstest Thermalright Shaman VS. Prolimatech MK-13 mit der GTX 570


*Wärmeleitpasten (Anleitungen)*

[HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel

*Wärmeleitpasten (Tests)*

2015
[Lesertest] Wärmeleitpasten: Thermal Grizzly Aeornaut, Hydronaut & Kryonaut
[Lesertest] Thermal Grizzly Aeronaut, Hydronaut & Kryonaut
[Lesertest] Thermal Grizzly Aeronaut, Hydronaut & Kryonaut Wärmeleitpasten
[Lesertest] Aeronaut, Hydronaut und Kryonaut von Thermal Grizzly
Lesertest Thermal Grizzly - AERONAUT, HYDRONAUT und KRYONAUT

2016
[Review] Cooler Master Mastergel Maker - Die neue Speerspitze unter den Wärmeleitpasten
[Review] Thermalgrizzly Kyronaut, Hydronaut und Aeronaut - Bärenbalsam für heißes Silizium?

*Lüftersteuerungen (Anleitungen)*

Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan
[HowTo] SpeedFan | Wie nutze ich SpeedFan?!


*Lüftersteuerungen (Tests)*

2008
[Review] Scythe Kaze Master 5,25" Lüftersteuerung
[Review] Scythe Kama Angle
[Review] Xigmatek Porter N881
[Test] Scythe Quiet Drive
Lian Li TR-5 Lüftersteuerung

2009
[Usertest] AXP Flip-Up Farb-LCD Multi Panel (Lüftersteuerung)
[Review] NZXT Sentry LX Multipanel-Lüftersteuerung

*Zubehör/Sonstiges (Tests)*

2010
[Usertest]Nanoxia PWMX (PWM zu 3PIN Adapter)

Interne Notiz:
Geprüft bis Seite 43/Nov 17 + alle PCGHX-Lesertests


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (12. April 2022)

Die neue Übersicht ist jetzt live. Sie sollte alle Anleitungen/Tests seit November 2017 und die meisten bis zu den Anfangstagen des PCGHX-Forums enthalten. Ich versuche, zeitnah die letzten fehlenden Threads aufzuspüren und die Struktur ggf. noch etwas besser aufzubauen.


----------



## Hoppss (12. April 2022)

So etwas ist garnicht genug zu würdigen/loben! Habe mir vor einiger Zeit in diesem Sinn extra vorsorglich mal die PCGH-DVD besorgt, nur um dann bei eventuellen Fragen nicht im Netz rumzueiern, sondern einfach mal direkt zu recherchieren ...


----------

